# Average cost of 16x16 addition



## Jay 78

Click: http://www.diychatroom.com/f2/how-much-will-cost-asking-price-estimates-here-127914/


----------



## joecaption

And what good would that do you.
You need to come up with some real plans and materail list and start shopping localy to find out.
A single window could cost $120.00 or $700.00 depending on spec's, roofing could be $75.00 to $300.00 a square depending on what it is, ect.
Anyone here would be more then glad to try an ansewer your questions on problums that come up while building but we would all just be guessing on cost.


----------



## abracaboom

If you are willing to do most of the work, coming up with a rough estimate for materials should be the easiest part. If you need to ask, maybe you're not ready to do it yourself.


----------



## mae-ling

Talk to a local lumber yard - preferably not a big box chain. They should be able to help you. I could give you a ball park figure for my area, could be totally different for you


----------



## woodworkbykirk

there are other variables at play also, what type of heat source are you going to use, is there a bathroom going into the space which will driver up the price drastically


----------



## coupe

in mt area, it;d cost on average between $4.50&$5.00 per sq' ft.


----------



## robertcdf

coupe said:


> in mt area, it;d cost on average between $4.50&$5.00 per sq' ft.


I really hope that's just a joke... $1,250 for a 16x16 addition... sounds about like 2-3 windows to me..


----------



## havalife

I would say $110 sq' should do

Being I have no idea of where it goes, how it's tied in, what roof, siding, soil, specs., maybe I need to change that to $200sq'.


----------



## coupe

robertcdf said:


> I really hope that's just a joke... $1,250 for a 16x16 addition... sounds about like 2-3 windows to me..


I'm sorry, that should be $45-$50 per square foot


----------



## pyper

coupe said:


> I'm sorry, that should be $45-$50 per square foot


For materials? $140,000 for a 16x16 shell? Wow. I'm glad I don't live in your area.

Studs go 16 inches on center. Count up how many you need an multiply by the cost per each. Repeat as necessary until you have accounted for all the building components. Add in 15%.

I think we spent about $10,000 on a gut rehab of a 16x20 room. We replaced everything but the roof and the joists.


----------



## 12penny

pyper said:


> For materials? $140,000 for a 16x16 shell? Wow. I'm glad I don't live in your area.
> 
> Studs go 16 inches on center. Count up how many you need an multiply by the cost per each. Repeat as necessary until you have accounted for all the building components. Add in 15%.
> 
> I think we spent about $10,000 on a gut rehab of a 16x20 room. We replaced everything but the roof and the joists.


 

Check your math.


----------



## Joe Carola

coupe said:


> I'm sorry, that should be $45-$50 per square foot


You should still be sorry posting out numbers like that.


----------



## oh'mike

Why is it the the 'How much' posts never have a location?

In Kenya that $45-$50 dollar price would be kind of high--


----------



## robertcdf

coupe said:


> I'm sorry, that should be $45-$50 per square foot


So $12,000... Sounds to me like foundation, floor sheathing, rough frame walls, trusses, and sheathing. (1 story) Now we still need roofing, siding, electrical, plumbing, HVAC, drywall, paint, trim, bathroom fixtures (if needed)... :no:

Based on a SLAB on grade foundation, also based upon easy access and the best case scenarios.


----------



## robertcdf

Here you go, from the remodeling magazine website, now this is a master suite addition and it's a little larger (16x20) $108,000 

http://www.remodeling.hw.net/2010/costvsvalue/article/mastersuiteaddition.aspx


----------



## mae-ling

Is that a materials only price or a contractor done price?
Also I found those types of websites to not be accurate.


----------



## robertcdf

mae-ling said:


> Is that a materials only price or a contractor done price?
> Also I found those types of websites to not be accurate.


That would be for a PROFESSIONAL contractor, in other words someone who is truly on the up and up, pays taxes, pays his employees properly, has proper licensing and insurance, etc, etc. 

In the case of MY trade it's close, a little high but not a lot.


----------



## woodworkbykirk

those number are in line, thats aroiund the number that we would be coming in around for a project that size


----------



## canoes

Limited help here, but I'm in N GA and have been getting bids to finish basement. I'm wondering if the building supply stores would be willing to give you an average range sq ft for your area.

For the inside of my basement, which has heating ready to connect, the bids have been about 30-35/sq foot but it does include a bathroom and stain grade trim and doors. My understanding is that the norm range is 25-40. The guy I'm using charges 17/sq foot for just the walls, trim, trey ceilings, sheet rock, S Wms paint and contractor grade carpet, a standard, but simple basement. He then adds the bath, kitchenette, and any upgrades. I like his system.


----------

